# problema nell' aggiornamento di world

## drudox

Salve a tutti , ho ripreso la mia gentoo dopo 2 mesi di inutilizzo (ero all estero) ora ho provato ad aggiornare world e mi ritrovo con una serie di errori che non riesco a risolvere 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.21:0/7.0.7.21::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.21:0/7.0.7.21::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick[png] required by (x11-wm/awesome-4.2-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                          ^^^                                                                                                                 

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r1:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.6:0/1.19.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.53.4:2 required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.28.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3-r1:2/52::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/glib:2/52= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.7:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.7:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.12:2[python,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-)] required by (app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/libxml2[python,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)] required by (dev-util/itstool-2.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.34:0/16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.34:0/16::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.34:0=[apng] required by (www-client/firefox-58.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                  ^^^^                                                                                                                     

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8:=[introspection]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.2::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth consolekit dhclient elogind introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp vanilla wext wifi -audit -ck -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -json -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) vala? ( introspection ) vanilla? ( !dhcpcd ) wext? ( wifi ) exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd ) at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd )

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.24.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24[networkmanager]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci sono vari problemi   :Razz: 

```
  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.21:0/7.0.7.21::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick[png] required by (x11-wm/awesome-4.2-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                          ^^^        
```

Dovresti abilitare la use flag png al pacchetto media-gfx/imagemagick.

```
  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.7:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.12:2[python,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-)] required by (app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                                ^^^^^^      
```

Dovresti abilitare la use flag python al pacchetto dev-libs/libxml2.

```
  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.34:0/16::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.34:0=[apng] required by (www-client/firefox-58.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                  ^^^^   
```

Dovresti abilitare la use flag apng al pacchetto media-libs/libpng.

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8:=[introspection]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.2::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth consolekit dhclient elogind introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp vanilla wext wifi -audit -ck -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -json -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd ) 
```

In questo caso devi decidere se usare consolekit o elogind ma non tutte e due per il pacchetto net-misc/networkmanager.

Se vuoi usare elogind al posto di consolekit meglio che segui la relativa guida

----------

## drudox

fatto grazie ma ora mi dice sempre 

```

emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 --exclude gvim --exclude gst-plugins-taglib --exclude seahorse --exclude ragel --exclude libnsgif --exclude libcss @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r1:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.6:0/1.19.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.53.4:2 required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.28.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3-r1:2/52::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/glib:2/52= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8:=[introspection]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.2::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth consolekit dhclient elogind introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp vanilla wext wifi -audit -ck -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -json -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) vala? ( introspection ) vanilla? ( !dhcpcd ) wext? ( wifi ) exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd ) at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd )

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.24.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24[networkmanager]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema net-misc/networkmanager non l'hai ancora risolto, scopri se hai installato consolekit o elogind.

Puoi lanciare il comando senza gli exclude per favore?

----------

## drudox

li ho entrambi ho provato sia consolekit che elogind : in package use :

```

net-misc/networkmanager elogind

```

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r1:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.6:0/1.19.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.53.4:2 required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.28.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3-r1:2/52::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/glib:2/52= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8:=[introspection]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.2::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth consolekit dhclient elogind introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp vanilla wext wifi -audit -ck -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -json -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) vala? ( introspection ) vanilla? ( !dhcpcd ) wext? ( wifi ) exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd ) at-most-one-of ( ck consolekit elogind systemd )

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.24.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24[networkmanager]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## drudox

se invece metto 

```

net-misc/networkmanager consolekit -elogind

```

ottengo:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r1:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.6:0/1.19.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.53.4:2 required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.28.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3-r1:2/52::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.20:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfwm4-4.13.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/glib:2/52= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

  (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.21:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.21:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.09[cups] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.20.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                    ^^^^                                                                                                                                 

sys-libs/tdb:0

  (sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15[python?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/ldb-1.3.2:0/1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                          ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

app-text/xmlto:0

  (app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by (x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                         

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.62.0-r1:0/73::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.58.0:0/73= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2017-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

  (app-text/poppler-0.63.0:0/74::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.33:=[cairo] required by (app-text/evince-3.24.2:0/evd3.4-evv3.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.4:2.91/2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.3:2.91/2.91::vte_termite, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-12:0/0::eroen, installed)

                                                                                                                          

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.9-r1:0/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.9-r1:0/22::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:0/22=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.24.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                           ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.26.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.24.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.3

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.3.5:0.3/0.3::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.3.5:0.3/0.3::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.3[tracker] required by (media-sound/gnome-music-3.24.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=dev-libs/folks-0.10" has unmet requirements.

- dev-libs/folks-0.11.4::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth telepathy -debug -eds -test -tracker -utils" ABI_X86="(64)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bluetooth? ( eds )

(dependency required by "sci-geosciences/gnome-maps-3.24.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

e` corretto mettere 

```

net-misc/networkmanager consolekit -elogind

```

oppure solo 

```

net-misc/networkmanager consolekit 

```

----------

## drudox

ho risolto alcune cose mettendo in package.use :

```

media-plugins/grilo-plugins tracker

app-text/ghostscript-gpl cups

app-text/poppler cairo

```

ora mi ritrovo con questo :

```

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r1:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.6:0/1.19.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.19.6= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.53.4:2 required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.28.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3-r1:2/52::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.20:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfwm4-4.13.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/glib:2/52= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/52= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.63.0:0/74::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.62.0-r1:0/73::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.58.0:0/73= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2017-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

sys-libs/tdb:0

  (sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15[python?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/ldb-1.3.2:0/1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                          ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.4:2.91/2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.3:2.91/2.91::vte_termite, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-12:0/0::eroen, installed)

                                                                                                                          

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.9-r1:0/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.9-r1:0/22::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:0/22=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.24.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                           ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.26.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.24.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=dev-libs/folks-0.10" has unmet requirements.

- dev-libs/folks-0.11.4::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth telepathy -debug -eds -test -tracker -utils" ABI_X86="(64)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bluetooth? ( eds )

(dependency required by "sci-geosciences/gnome-maps-3.24.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
  (sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/tdb-1.3.15[python?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/ldb-1.3.2:0/1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                          ^^^^^^^            
```

Aggiungi la use python al pacchetto sys-libs/tdb

```
  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.9-r1:0/22::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:0/22=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.24.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                           ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.26.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.24.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^    
```

Aggiungi la use gnome-online-accounts al pacchetto dev-libs/libgdata

```
- dev-libs/folks-0.11.4::dantrell-gnome USE="bluetooth telepathy -debug -eds -test -tracker -utils" ABI_X86="(64)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bluetooth? ( eds ) 
```

Aggiungi la use eds al pacchetto dev-libs/folks

Fatto questo rilancia il comando di aggiornamento

----------

## drudox

ora mi da questo 

```

Total: 526 packages (407 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 16 new, 16 in new slots, 86 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 3029453 KiB

Conflict: 33 blocks

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/libgudev:0

  (dev-libs/libgudev-232:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/libgudev-232:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),introspection] required by (virtual/libgudev-232:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                            ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.21:0/7.0.7.21::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    media-gfx/imagemagick[jpeg,png] required by (virtual/imagemagick-tools-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^     

virtual/libgudev:0

  (virtual/libgudev-232:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/libgudev:=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.26.4:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    virtual/libgudev:0/0=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.26.4:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    =virtual/libgudev-232[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.26.4:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

app-text/xmlto:0

  (app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by (x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                       

dev-libs/libical:0

  (dev-libs/libical-2.0.0-r3:0/2::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/libical-0.43:0/1= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.24.7:0/60::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                           ^^^^^

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.4:2.91/2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-12:0/0::eroen, installed)

                                                

virtual/libusb:1

  (virtual/libusb-1-r2:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =virtual/libusb-1-r2[udev,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.11:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                         ^^^^                             

    virtual/libusb:1[udev,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.11:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                     ^^^^                             

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.8.6:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (gnome-base/gnome-shell-common-0.0.1-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/xfwm4-4.13.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/texlive-core-2017-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20170524:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (www-client/epiphany-3.24.5:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.24.7:0/60::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-sound/mpd-0.20.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-python/cffi-1.11.4:0/1.11.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-python/cryptography-2.1.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-python/ply-3.11:0/3.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-python/pycparser-2.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-text/poppler-0.63.0:0/74::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.3:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/evince-3.24.2:0/evd3.4-evv3.3::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-print/cups-filters-1.20.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/texlive-core-2017-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r1:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.48:0/390::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.27.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-libs/folks-0.11.4::dantrell-gnome[eds]

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.22.1::dantrell-gnome

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.24.7 vala

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/libmediaart' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche in questo caso devi aggiungere alcune use flags a dei pacchetti:

per dev-libs/libgudev la use flag introspection

per virtual/libusb la use flag udev

Ma sei sicuro di avere scelto un profilo appropriato? Puoi postare anche emerge --info?

----------

## drudox

ho risolto grazie 1000  :Smile: 

----------

## drudox

e invece no .. dopo aver aggiornato 450 pacchetti (ne mancano 56 o qualcosa del genere ) la compilazione si ferma e al riavvio trovo questi messaggi:

```

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 --exclude libnsgif --exclude libcss --exclude at-spi2-atk --exclude wine --exclude dconf --exclude gdm --exclude adobe-flash --exclude ruby-gtk2 @world --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/60.2= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20170524:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/icu-50:0/60.2= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2017-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/icu-59:= required by (www-client/chromium-67.0.3377.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^             ^^                                                                                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (www-client/epiphany-3.24.5:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/60.2=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.7:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1:0/60.2= required by (app-misc/tracker-2.0.3:0/100::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.1:0/60.2= required by (dev-lang/spidermonkey-38.2.1_rc0:38/38::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (media-sound/mpd-0.20.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.6:0/60.2=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2:5/5.9::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/60.2= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.20.0:4/37::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/60.2=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.7.6:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (dev-libs/libical-2.0.0-r3:0/2::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

  (dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1:0/58.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/58.2= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.24.7:0/60::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

dev-libs/libical:0

  (dev-libs/libical-2.0.0-r3:0/2::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libical:0/2= required by (net-wireless/bluez-5.49:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

  (dev-libs/libical-1.0.1-r1:0/1::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libical-0.43:0/1= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.24.7:0/60::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                           ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/libical-1.0.1:0/1= required by (gnome-extra/gnome-calendar-3.24.3-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-24, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/glib:2/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.42:2/56= required by (xfce-base/exo-0.12.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                              

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/56= required by (xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.13.1:0/7::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/glib:2/56= required by (media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-2.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.42:2/56= required by (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/glib:2/56= required by (gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.8.6:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.42:2/56= required by (xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.4.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/56= required by (xfce-base/thunar-1.6.15:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/56= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/glib:2/56= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32:2/56= required by (x11-terms/xfce4-terminal-0.8.7.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2/56=[dbus] required by (sys-auth/consolekit-1.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.24:2/56= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.13.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/56= required by (xfce-base/garcon-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/glib:2/56= required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-common-0.0.1-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38:2/56= required by (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2/56= required by (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.42:2/56= required by (xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.13.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3-r1:2/52::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.20:2/52= required by (xfce-base/xfwm4-4.13.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.4:2.91/2.91::dantrell-gnome-3-24, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.3:2.91/2.91::vte_termite, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-12:0/0::eroen, installed)

                                                                                                                          

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1[ruby_targets_ruby23]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.3::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

- dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/ruby-vte-3.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23,-test]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

mi puoi dare una mano ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a smascherare il pacchetto dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1

```
# echo "=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

----------

## drudox

non funziona  :Sad: 

```

>>> Failed to emerge dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1:

 * ERROR: dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   extconf.rb failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4423:  Called ruby-ng_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4118:  Called _ruby_each_implementation 'each_ruby_configure'

 *   environment, line  537:  Called _ruby_invoke_environment 'ruby22' 'each_ruby_configure'

 *   environment, line  662:  Called each_ruby_configure

 *   environment, line  894:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${RUBY} extconf.rb || die "extconf.rb failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby22/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby22/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2'

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# 

```

----------

## drudox

conta che ho provato sia mettendo 

```
--exclude ruby-gtk2
```

 che senza ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente e' lo stesso problema di questo, ma per esserne certi dovresti postare il build.log

----------

## drudox

ok ma non c'e` un modo per installare gli altri pacchetti e tralasciare ruby-gtk2 ?

----------

## drudox

il build.log :

Scusa avevo postato un vecchio build.log 

dove trovo il nuovo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ok ma non c'e` un modo per installare gli altri pacchetti e tralasciare ruby-gtk2 ?

 

Sembra di no

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1[ruby_targets_ruby23]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.3::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

- dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo (masked by: exclude option) 
```

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Scusa avevo postato un vecchio build.log
> 
> dove trovo il nuovo ?

 

```
 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/build.log'. 
```

----------

## drudox

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/NoheuB6apdEYEeV0dofI/

Il build log giusto ! tu non hai avuto problemi aggiornando ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/NoheuB6apdEYEeV0dofI/
> 
> Il build log giusto ! tu non hai avuto problemi aggiornando ?

 

Si il problema e' uguale a quello che ho postato e puoi risolverlo facendo il downgrade del pacchetto dev-ruby/pkg-config alla version 1.1.7 (questo fintanto che il pacchetto dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2 non arrivi almeno alla versione 3.1.2).

No non ho avuto il problema perche' io non uso questo pacchetto usando come DE kde-plasma

----------

## drudox

non posso proprio fare nulla ? downgrade ... o simile ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> non posso proprio fare nulla ? downgrade ... o simile ?

 

Si puoi fare il downgrade al pacchetto dev-ruby/pkg-config alla version 1.1.7 che non dovrebbe causare problemi.

Potresti anche provare ad installare la versione dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.3 ma e' marcata come hard masked quindi potrebbero insorgere altri problemi

----------

## drudox

come faccio a fare il downgrade ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come faccio a fare il downgrade ?  

 

Ha semplicemente dando il comando

```
# emerge -u =dev-ruby/pkg-config-1.1.7
```

poi installi subito dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2

```
# emerge -1 dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2
```

Perche' il prossimo update ti chiedera' di aggiornare dev-ruby/pkg-config, che puoi fare visto che non e' una dipendenza runtime per dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2 e sperando che aggiornino il pacchetto alla >=3.1.2 al piu' presto

----------

